# My parents don't believe me?



## lexippgr (Oct 1, 2013)

I know for a fact I have SAD, but of course, my parents won't believe me... whenever I try to talk to them it's always; "It's all in your head", "stop acting like you have it so bad", there are starving kids in Africa you should be happy." If not, then my parents bring up their crappy lives and it just makes me feel guilty. I have many symptoms, like extreme blushing. I have many insecurities so if I so much as look at someone, I will most likely blush...BADLY. Like to the point where I called down to the nurse. My whole family's like this, just denying it. I can't go the the school therapist, because they will eventually call my parents and tell them about it and believe me, they don't want to hear it. I can't drive myself. I'm only thirteen, if that helps... online therapy is outta the question- $1.30 a minute?!?!? what do I do? 

BTW, my parents also get frustrated and mad at me when I bring it up. I'm not trying to bring up their past memories, I just want help!:um


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like me when I was 13. Exactly like my parents have always been and I'm 22 now. For now since you are under 18 and parents will need to be involved until then, you can try to find people to talk to about it on here. Unless it starts getting a lot worse, like to the point of suicide, then try to get a therapist help to talk to your parents. You can talk to me if you need anyone to talk to


----------



## lexippgr (Oct 1, 2013)

thanks I dont think it will get to the point of suicide, its more like feeling alone and like an outcast... I know that I dont have it that bad


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I was always the outcast growing up so I know the feeling. Well trying to do positive things may also help you out as well. Like if you write or draw or anything that makes you happy


----------

